# More pics from today :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was a cold day, but we let the babies out for a couple of hours in the afternoon to play. OMG they are just so much fun & soooo silly!

I couldn't resist going in to get my camera for a few 

Who needs to build a goat playground when you have human children? :laugh:









Ithma invaded with babies lol the one's w/purple sweaters are her babies









The sweaters are coming off tomorrow...will be fun knowing who is who!
This is, Dusty <3 Amigos haha>









Lucky









Little Neddy









Lucky again









Neddy is a character! Dusty is behind him


















Pandora is in the air in about 90% of all my photos of her lol









Poor Rudy! His ear folded closed a few days ago! So we're trying to retrain it to lay flat.... Lucky is being a poser behind him!









Rudy and Parker attacking my oldest daughter, silly boys! 









Junior being silly! He'll be a month old tomorrow!









He's not spoiled...is he?









I'll just fall asleep here...chewing contently on your coat :laugh:









Parker says hey what about me?









He'll most likely be her 4-H wether 


















I'll have to put the rest in another post!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sam the 'poser' thinks he is all that lol









He's smart & sexy









Sexy Sam posing for the boys :laugh:


















Miss camera shy SP, makes an appearance. She's such a sweetie. We're excited and nervous as she is definitely pregnant & should be due at the end of April. 









Of course my favorite series of the day that still has me :laugh:

Pandora doesn't take 'crud' from the boys... LOL she's pretty much bigger than all of them too lol









Here are a couple of youtube videos of my daughter and the babies lol


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Those are great pictures so which one you going sell me


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Right now we'll probably only sell a few boys, haha. I don't think the baby girls are going anywhere 
We haven't even figured out which boys we're going to sell, but Sam will probably be one of them since I think he's too sexy to be a wether <lol>. Dusty might be a nice buck too, he looks so much like his daddy ♥


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks like you guys are having too much fun with all those babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, the pic that says "Rudy and Parker attacking my oldest daughter, silly boys" The one kid has a super cute smile on the face


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  We're having a blast with them, they are such a joy to be around...and oh my goodness do they pull on your heartstrings! ♥ I'm glad I have a place to post where people totally understand 

Pam - lol he sure does doesn't he? very funny! 

I wish I had my camera out there today, it was really nice - in the low 40s, and my 6yo daughter came out to play. She was crawling around acting like a goat, and all the babies just swarmed her lol


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

The pictures are wonderul and especially the videos.. Love to see the kids playing. Only problem is I don't get my kids til spring. I got the farm bought but need to get it set up a little better and its been way to cold to work outside... Thanks or sharing yours with us..


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful pictures as usual! My goaties are all mud balls right now it's been raining on top of frozen yuck and not so photogenic right now. Ha ha! I always enjoy your photo posts. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks  We're having a blast with them, they are such a joy to be around...and oh my goodness do they pull on your heartstrings! ♥ I'm glad I have a place to post where people totally understand
> 
> Pam - lol he sure does doesn't he? very funny!
> 
> I wish I had my camera out there today, it was really nice - in the low 40s, and my 6yo daughter came out to play. She was crawling around acting like a goat, and all the babies just swarmed her lol


He sure is.  It is the cutest smile too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

Frosty - it'll all work out great I am sure, and spring is so much better than winter, not as cold, so easier to get them outside more often 

It's raining here today, bleh, so dreary! It's in the low 50s today! mid to upper 60s tomorrow, then we get back down into the 30s, and 20s for highs after that. Crazy weather.

Yesterday, I weighed all the babies - my youngest daughter held them on a bathroom scale.
Junior, Sam and Dolly <4 & 3 weeks old> weighed 20lbs.

Snow White's doe, Pandora weighed 19lbs @ 2 weeks old! She's really long, and my daughter could barely hold her lol
Her two boys weighed 17 1/2lbs & 15lbs.

Ithma's babies were 14, 12 & 11lbs. -- Dusty is the biggest & Lucky is the smallest.

We're pretty happy with how they are growing, although I don't know how much Ithma's boys weighed at birth, I am kicking myself literately for forgetting to get them weighed after birth. But They filled out those sweaters so much so that they definitely had to be taken off, and they were really loose when I put them on. So, I'd say they are growing fine


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures as usual Candice 
Love how the kids are enjoying the kids , lolol.
I just love the coloring on the big paint female , so so pretty 
But they are all just beautiful !!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Gorgeous pictures as usual Candice
> Love how the kids are enjoying the kids , lolol.
> I just love the coloring on the big paint female , so so pretty
> But they are all just beautiful !!


Thanks Laura I appreciate it!  The kids sure have a blast with them, me too! They are such a joy to have ♥


----------

